# New "Magicshine" 2.0 1200 lumens/8.4v 6400mAh



## Sebastian78 (Aug 25, 2010)

Is Chine good for us?

https://cgi.ebay.com/SSC-P7-1200-Lu...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b36b0eb8

This new "Magicshine 2.0" light is 1200 LUMENS and has a battery that's 8.4v 6400mAh. Can still run for 3 hours on max.

It has a different light head design:










https://cgi.ebay.com/SSC-P7-1200Lm-...441?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa79158d9

PS: The other one (first link) has a different handlebar holder set up.

What's the world coming to?

Magicshine : Soul Semiconductor/SSC P7-C
"Max 1400 Lumens" : SSC-P7C

Magicshine battery (new type, silicone cover): 4.7V - 4400mA
"Max 1400 Lumens" : 8.4v 6400mAh


----------



## Sebastian78 (Aug 25, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Sebastian78 said:


> This new "Magicshine 2.0" light is 1200 LUMENS and has a battery that's 8.4v 6400mAh. Can still run for 3 hours on max.


I clicked hoping for 6 cell battery and SST50 led.
:madman:


----------



## Sebastian78 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it might be a bit of a sham...same LED, higher capacity battery? Might just burn out your LED?


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

hmm, let me pull out my calculator ,...

6400mah on a 4 cell, 2S2P, 6400 / 2 = 3200mah

don't know any mfg, that has 3200mah cells in production,
not even samsung, and it would require new charger.

so from that point, it's just a MS 900 with inflated numbers.
that was with the first link.
the second one, looks to be different head.
even if it has a new led die in P7 , and new driver,...
say 10%+,... 900 = 550 , now you'd get 600 , with some shady numbers.
would say, wait for geoman/ nova lights (bay) to get you a new MS model.

cheers, Rob http://MTBL.Robs-X.com


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd like to know how you get 8.4 volts out of that too! 

You might get away with inflating the capacities but the voltage?


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

lidarman said:


> I'd like to know how you get 8.4 volts out of that too!
> 
> You might get away with inflating the capacities but the voltage?


4.2x2=8.4

I know 3.7 is the nominal so it should really be 7.4 but they overrate everything so what do you expect


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Sebastian78 said:


> https://cgi.ebay.com/SSC-P7-1200-Lu...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b36b0eb8
> 
> This new "Magicshine 2.0" light is 1200 LUMENS and has a battery that's 8.4v 6400mAh. Can still run for 3 hours on max.
> 
> ...


If this wasn't so sad I would laugh. :bluefrown:

OH WAIT A MINUTE! I'm totally wrong. The seller misspelled the light name. This is the new *MagicSham* 1400!. The battery is real....only it can't be shipped until someone actually makes the 3200mAh battery. Expected shipping date is Dec. 21, 2012........:ihih:

....Now the next item up on E-shams for auction:...Now You can OWN the real Brooklyn Bridge!...bidding starts at $500 OR ...just buy outright. Own a real piece of NEW YORK. Isn't life grand! :winker:


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

lidarman said:


> I'd like to know how you get 8.4 volts out of that too!
> 
> You might get away with inflating the capacities but the voltage?


4.2x2=8.4


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

rschultz101 said:


> hmm, let me pull out my calculator ,...
> 
> 6400mah on a 4 cell, 2S2P, 6400 / 2 = 3200mah
> 
> ...


Boy do I have a deal for you.

Maybe its actually running at 2.8A and they need to claim 1200 to differentiate it from the 2.4A regular "900" MS.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

those *GTL 18650* 2800mah ,3000mah , 3300maH , are worse than garbage !
since my garbage gets picked up, and these have to be properly disposed. argh

If you want to stop by, I'll make you a cup of coffee, and you can have a pile of them for free.
I just use them for *dummies* , to check out battery configuration mechanicaly, or as a *paperweight*.

If you'd like , I'll make you some 4000maH stickers.

and with the current, you saying, bright when you turn it on, and same output later,
hmm great deal. 
oh, side benefits, me charger.... stays on long, long time,...never full
----
_cheers, Rob just my 2 ma_h
http://mtbL.Robs-x.com


znomit said:


> Boy do I have a deal for you.
> 
> Maybe its actually running at 2.8A and they need to claim 1200 to differentiate it from the 2.4A regular "900" MS.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

GTR2ebike said:


> 4.2x2=8.4
> 
> I know 3.7 is the nominal so it should really be 7.4 but they overrate everything so what do you expect


That was exactly the point. It was a rhetorical question in the context of this thread.

Next time I will put a 

Your math rocks!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

rschultz101 said:


> those *GTL 18650* 2800mah ,3000mah , 3300maH , are worse than garbage !
> since my garbage gets picked up, and these have to be properly disposed. argh
> 
> If you want to stop by, I'll make you a cup of coffee, and you can have a pile of them for free.


What, no beer? :arf:

Sorry, I should have put a smilie in there  
But I don't think anything in this thread should be taken seriously.


----------

